# Adelaide city



## mircio_ing (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey all,
I wanted to Wondering ADELAIDE CITY
I saw on INTERNET PICTURES SUPER
I want to ask AS IF Economic Zone has potential particularly in IT
interests me and that the city obtain information about life THERE
THANK YOU


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

mircio_ing said:


> Hey all,
> I wanted to Wondering ADELAIDE CITY
> I saw on INTERNET PICTURES SUPER
> I want to ask AS IF Economic Zone has potential particularly in IT
> ...


Adelaide is a fair bit quieter business wise than the other major capitals but it is still a million or so in population and will likely continue growing as real estate there is a fair bit cheaper, so there will be some IT work, more of a applications/service side than IT development I'd expect.
It's main problem, a bit like Perth is that it has a rather limited water supply, having a drier climate and considered in some ways to be more a meditteranean climate but one very good feature of Adelaide is the close proximity of the Adelaide Hills for peaceful rural living and some great wine areas.


----------



## mircio_ing (Jul 19, 2010)

HALLO
Thank you
Very interesting information
This is exactly what you are looking


----------



## zigma_lee (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi,
I just wanted to know what type of General jobs are available in adelaide.
regards
zigma


----------

